# Tempestade Tropical CRISTOBAL (Atlântico 2014 #AL03)



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2014 às 17:58)

*Furacão CRISTOBAL (Atlântico 2014 #AL03)*



Tstorm disse:


> Depressão Tropical Quatro se formou.





Daniel253 disse:


> Tropical Storm Cristobal



TS. Cristobal


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2014 às 06:41)

Cristobal, permanece desorganizado e estacionado nas Bahamas.
Ventos sustentados em 72 km/h e pressão mínima de 998 mbar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2014 às 04:32)

Cristobal se torna terceiro furacão da temporada 2014.
A tempestade disputa com Bertha o título de pior furacão em aparência, mas espera-se uma melhora nas próximas horas.


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2014 às 21:15)

Furacão Cristobal categoria 1 com ventos cerca de 128km/h
PS: Irá afectar as Bermudas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Ago 2014 às 05:05)

Cristobal mantém a força de furacão de categoria 1 e segue não tendo uma boa aparência nas imagens de satélite.
Ventos sustentados em 120 km/h e pressão mínima de 984 mbar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Ago 2014 às 18:24)

Furacão Cristobal


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Ago 2014 às 05:04)

Cristobal mantém ventos sustentados em 140 km/h e pressão mínima de 970 mbar.
Cristobal hoje mais cedo:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Ago 2014 às 05:10)

Cristobal deve fazer transição para ciclone extratropical em breve e afetar Islândia e Groenlândia, trazendo ventos e chuvas fortes, além de forte queda de neve em alguns locais, com acumulados de até 1,5 metros.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Ago 2014 às 03:16)

Cristobal fez transição para ciclone extratropical.
O NHC emitiu seu último aviso para o sistema.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2014 às 02:42)

Ciclone extratropical Cristobal chegou a Islândia e causou ventos superiores a 100 km/h.
Chuvas e neve também foram registradas.


----------

